# Scarface Effekt



## hotboy21 (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Zusammen.....

Ich habe mir vorgenommen in Zukunft wenn ich Hilfetipps haben will
zuerst das Internet und seine Tutorials zu durchsuchen bevor ich etwas frage...
Man findet eigentlich alles. Habe jetzt aber ein konkretes Problem und ich finde
die Lösung nicht...es gab mal was hier im Forum wo dieser topic behandelt wurde aber auch nicht mit viel Information.
Ich habe also ein Foto von mir und ich möchte es in den Scarface Look bringen !
Habe es freigestellt, in sw umgewandelt und dann ein wenig mit Kontast und Levels probiert...habe auch den schwarzen balken erstellt....komme aber zu rein gar nichts....
Hätte jetzt die Bitte mir ein paar Tips oder vielleicht ein link zu geben...habe wirklich schon viel probiert aber komme nicht zum optimalen Ergebniss....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Mai 2005)

Benutze mal hier im Forum "Schwellenwert" als Stichwort. Allerdings bist du mit den Graustufen und einer Tonwertkorrektur auch auf dem richtigen Weg. So bekommst du du zumindest den Effekt, den man im Gesicht und an den Händen erkennt. Dann muss dur nur noch, z.B. mit dem Pfadwerkzeug oder dem Lasso, den Anzug "auswählen" und auf einer neuen Ebene mit Weiß füllen. Geht eigentlich recht einfach. Was funktioniert denn bei dir nicht? Eventuell liegt es auch an der Belichtung des Photos ...


----------



## hotboy21 (11. Mai 2005)

Also ich habe ein Foto von mir mit hintergrund.
 Darf das foto hier leider nicht posten...glaube ich zumindest.
 Habe es wirklich mühevoll freigestellt....neuen layer mit dem ausschnitt....
 ich habe einen grauen pulli und eine dunkle jean an....soo desaturate...
 (habe das englische ps) dann ist es sw.....soo und nun weiß ich nicht weiter....
 ich kann mir schon vorstellen das ich den pulli und die hose nachfahren muss....aber
 tue mir mit dem einfärben schwer bzw wie wird mein Gesicht nur ausgewählt....
 muss jetzt mal probieren...wäre sehr froh wenn man mir noch ein wenig detailierter helfen
 könnte

 danke Thomas


----------



## hotboy21 (11. Mai 2005)

Tue jetzt einfach mein ergebniss rein......
 bitte helft mir


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Mai 2005)

Wenn du dein Bild mit dem Original vergleichst, erkennst du sofort woran du noch arbeiten musst:

Zunächst wurde die Kleidung abstrahiert, d.h. sie ist nur stilisiert dargestellt. Weiterhin sind - vom Gesicht und den Händen abgesehen - schwarze Flächen Schwarz und Weiße weiß (Konkret: Details entfernen).
Dazu kommt noch, dass du wahrscheinlich ein Photo mit einer schlechteren Qualität benutzt hast. Da solltest du unbedingt ein besseres nehmen; zur Not ein neues mit der richtigen Belichtung (von schräg-rechts) machen.

Also, du siehst: Das hat Alles eigentlich nicht viel mit Photoshop zu tun.


----------



## Amr0d (12. Mai 2005)

Oder machs dir extrem einfach und nimm deinen Kopf und setz ihn auf den Kopf von Pacino


----------



## hotboy21 (12. Mai 2005)

Naja...da ich schon sehr PS interessiert bin und quasi noch voll auf
dem Einsteiger Level stehe möchte ich es schon selber machen...ich mein
da wär ja nichts dabei mit ausschneiden....aber es ist nunmal leider gottes soo das 
du im Photoshop schnell was schönes zaubern kannst, aber konkret einem Ziel
entgegen zu arbeiten ist schon sehr schwer....

Gibt es denn für soo einen Scarface Poster Effekt nicht irgendwo im Netz ein Tutorial...
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

Thomas


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (12. Mai 2005)

Im Prinzip ist das Bild ja schon ok. Du müsstest eben nur deine Kleidung abstrakter
darstellen, sprich nur mit Schwarz und Weiß. Dann dich mehr in die Mitte packen, sodass
die Trennlinie zwischen schwarz und weiß ungefähr in der Mitte deines Kopfes ist.

Dazu kommt auch, dass Al Pacino auch eine weiße Hose an hat. Aber das macht nichts,
solange du jegliche Details aus deiner Kleidung nimmst.


----------

